# Basic Cleaning Kit



## gawdi

Hello All... Newbie here, and this is my first post... I'll post some photos of my watches in other threads, but in the meantime I am looking to put together a basic watch exterior cleaning kit.

Of most urgency at the moment is advice on the best way to clean and restore brushed and polished stainless steel as I have just bought my wife a Eterna Kon Tiki, for Chrsitmas, that is in good basic condition but has some light general wear scratches, and 1 heavier worn patch on the brushed stainless strap which I would like to see if I could restore easily..

I have seen a few items on Ebay, but thoguth I'd see what suggestions come from members here..


----------



## zenomega

gawdi said:


> Hello All... Newbie here, and this is my first post... I'll post some photos of my watches in other threads, but in the meantime I am looking to put together a basic watch exterior cleaning kit.
> 
> Of most urgency at the moment is advice on the best way to clean and restore brushed and polished stainless steel as I have just bought my wife a Eterna Kon Tiki, for Chrsitmas, that is in good basic condition but has some light general wear scratches, and 1 heavier worn patch on the brushed stainless strap which I would like to see if I could restore easily..
> 
> I have seen a few items on Ebay, but thoguth I'd see what suggestions come from members here..


Hi and welcome to the forum!

I am not an expert but have had good results using Solvol Autosol and 1200 wet n dry paper to remove scratches from stainless steel you can use it with a toothbrush on brushed finished steel and you can also use it with great results on watch crystals.

Hope this helps

Dave T


----------



## Raptor

A good tip I learned here for refinishing

brushed stainless steel is using a pan

scourer, you know the type that comes

as a pad. A few guys here recommend the 3M

but I used a standard one and the results

are amazing.

Obviously it won't get rid of deep scratches

but is superb on swirlies and other small marks.


----------



## Davey P

Cape Cod cloths also seem to get good reviews, both on here and other places on t'internet. I bought some recently and used them for the first time yesterday. They seem pretty good for shiny surfaces (not suitable for brushed steel though).


----------



## clockworks

Before attempting any refinishing, you need to strip the watch - remove and strip the bracelet as far as possible. If the case needs refinishing, open the back and remove the crown/stem and movement. Bergeon springbar tool, bracelet pin remover and caseback opener are required, maybe a small screwdriver for the stem release screw.

A green Scotchbrite pan scourer will handle the brushed parts of a bracelet. Remove deep scratches first, using progressively finer grades of wet-or-dry paper (300 grit down to 1200 grit), then brush with the Scotchbrite pad. For circular brushing on cases, carve a suitably-sized recess in a Garryflex block.

For polished areas, use wet-or-dry to removed scratches, finishing with 2000 grit. Polish with Solvol car chrome polish, then Brasso.

A small ultrasonic tank is helpful for removing dirt, then for rinsing each time you switch grades of paper or polish.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

clockworks said:


> A green Scotchbrite pan scourer will handle the brushed parts of a bracelet. Remove deep scratches first, using progressively finer grades of wet-or-dry paper (300 grit down to 1200 grit), then brush with the Scotchbrite pad.


If you're looking for a more deeply brushed finish, I'd recommend the Dark Red / Maroon Scotchbrite (Very Fine) grade.

Whereas not generally available as a household scourer, you can buy them (in packs) as car bodywork consumables.

Depending on the original finish (some Seiko 7A38's I've worked on have more than one brush grain), I use both grades.

A Seiko 7A38-7270 which I re-brushed very recently using the Dark Red / Maroon Scotchbrite:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> clockworks said:
> 
> 
> 
> A green Scotchbrite pan scourer will handle the brushed parts of a bracelet ....
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking for a more deeply brushed finish, I'd recommend the Dark Red / Maroon Scotchbrite (Very Fine) grade.
> 
> Depending on the original finish (some Seiko 7A38's I've worked on have more than one brush grain), I use both grades.
Click to expand...

When I re-brushed this 7A38-6080, earlier this year, I used both Green and Dark Red on different areas:


----------



## tixntox

Wow! They look great! :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## gawdi

Thanks for the responses, will get some scotchbrite supplies over the weekend.. For anyone interested, here is the watch I'm going to clean up..










You can see the overall condition isn't too bad, so hopefully it wont be a long job.. I will just need to take care and not rush things (as is my want) :disgust: Will no doubt be asking advice again soon for cleaning and taking out small scratches on the crystal glass..

This Eterna is the first 1 I've had the opportunity to examine up close, although obvioulsy I know of their reputation,and I must say I am very impressed.. Because they are not a fashionable brand then you are getting a lot of watch for your money, in comparison to my IWC or Rolex..


----------

